# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > Spoilers >  Corrie Spoilers 18 - 22 April 2011

## Perdita

EP: 7580 Monday 18 April 2011 19:30 â 20:00 

Maria unburdens herself to Chris leading to an angry confrontation with Frank. 
Sally fights for her share of Kevinâs winnings. 
Eddie stuns Anna with his plans to move abroad. 

*** 

EP: 7581 Monday 18 April 2011 20:30 â 21:00 


Carla pushes Maria to the point of no return. 
Kevin attempts to win back Sallyâs trust. 
Fiz is concerned by Johnâs fragile state. 

*** 

EP: 7582 Thursday 21 April 2011 20:30 â 21:00 

Will the Police investigation end in bad news for Maria? 
Sallyâs windfall is hot gossip on the cobbles. 
Hayley is shocked to find Sylvia is destitute. 

*** 

EP: 7583 Friday 22 April 2011 19:30 â 20:30 


John tries to remain calm as Fizâs deceit is exposed. 
Will Gail convince Nick she has what it takes to run the Bistro? 
Anna consoles Faye after some devastating news. 

*** 

EP: 7584 Friday 22 April 2011 2030 â 21:00 

Johnâs fragile world comes crashing down around him. 
Will Anna give into Eddieâs ultimatum? 
Roy struggles with Sylviaâs dominant presence in the cafÃ©.

----------

crystalsea (06-04-2011), Dazzle (06-04-2011), LalaGaga (06-04-2011), lizann (13-04-2011), loubooboo (07-04-2011), tammyy2j (06-04-2011)

----------


## Perdita

Why would Eddie want to move abroad all of a sudden? Sounds like rubbish scriptwriting to me  :Sad:

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street's Maria is about to break her silence over Frank as the pressure on her becomes too much to bear.

When Carla announces that Frank is buying into the factory, Maria is furious that the businessman seems to be getting off scot-free, and decides that she can't keep quiet any longer.

Confiding in boyfriend Chris for the first time, Maria explains how Frank tried to force himself on her during the informal business meeting at his home.

Furious over what he's hearing, Chris heads over to the factory and confronts Frank. Maria begs Chris not to hurt him, but will he listen? And when Chris tells Maria that he wants Frank charged, will she have the courage to contact the police at long last?









> And when Chris tells Maria that he wants Frank charged, will she have the courage to contact the police at long last?



Did I miss an episode of Corrie. WTF did he do that she can report him for. He put his arm around her and tried to kiss her. Its not as if she is Lil Miss innocent.

----------


## alan45

18th April 7-30pm

Carla reveals that Maria has left Underworld. Later, as Maria rows with Carla again, she points out that now Frank's buying into the business it feels like he's got off scot-free.

Later, Maria bumps into Frank on the street and he's charm personified, but Maria can't take any more. Struggling to cope, she confides in boyfriend Chris - how will he react?

Meanwhile, as Kevin prepares for the legal hearing, he hopes it will drag out the divorce - giving him time to save his marriage. Outside court, he insists he doesn't want it to get acrimonious but as proceedings get under way, will the mud-slinging begin?

Elsewhere, Katy's desperate to keep her pregnancy a secret but when Fiz quizzes Ches about life with Katy, will he open up? At the same time, the solicitor managing Joy's estate tries to call Fiz - is he onto her fraud?

Also, Anna's gobsmacked when Eddie reveals Len has contacted him and offered him a job in Germany; and Roy's surprised when Sylvia reveals she's living in a home.

8-30pm

Sally's gobsmacked by the judge's decision and storms out of court. But back on the street, Kevin's down despite his win and stuns Sally with a shocking gesture, handing her a cheque. Will relations thaw between the warring couple?

Meanwhile, as Maria and Chris argue about Frank, Chris wants him to get what he deserves and urges her to call the police. Ashamed, Maria can't bring herself to do it. But when Carla arrives at the flat telling Maria it's about time she accepted Frank's apology, will she be pushed to make the call?

Elsewhere, Dr Carter is circumspect when John insists he's ready to come off his meds. Back home, he lies to Fiz that he can come off them soon but when he opens a bill he's on edge. Worried, will Fiz resort to desperate measures?

Also, Anna and Eddie row about a potential move to Germany; and Hayley's stunned to discover the state of Sylvia's digs.

21st April

As Frank celebrates signing the partnership agreement with Carla, Maria talks to the police. Explaining why she's taken so long to report the incident, she reveals that Carla initially stopped her. Later, Frank's stunned as the police arrive at Underworld and arrest him. 

At the station, Carla's also questioned, while Maria admits to Sean that Frank tried to rape her. As Frank protests his innocence, Carla provides a character reference for him. Will Maria get the outcome she so desperately wants?

Meanwhile, John tells Peter that he's ready to return to work, but worrying for his health, Fiz asks Peter to retract his offer. How will John react to the news?

Elsewhere, as the gossips brand Sally a gold-digger she's given food for thought; the Windasses get awful news about Faye's birth mother; and Hayley makes an impulsive decision when she visits Sylvia in the shoddy home.

22nd April 7-30pm

Fiz is anxious as John returns to work. John copes admirably, but when Joy's solicitor calls at the Stapes' addressing him and Fiz as Mr and Mrs Fishwick, he's thrown. 

Fiz hides her panic as she takes on the role, but as John struggles to absorb what Fiz has done, he mentally unravels. Will he give the game away?

Meanwhile, Maria struggles to come to terms with recent events, which are also plaguing Frank. Carla begs Frank to come back to Underworld, but will he agree?

Elsewhere, Anna is horrified and fed up of Eddie's blunders when he takes it upon himself to break the news to Faye about her mum; Nick interviews for the job of bar manager at the bistro; and Sally makes a decision about Kevin's money while Jeff hides his concern.

8-30pm

Back at work, John's stressed to the eyeballs feeling like his whole world is imploding. When the police come calling, it's too much and Peter's shocked to find him crouched in a corner rocking. 

Seeing he's a very sick man, Peter goes for Fiz and Dr Carter. However, when they return to the bookies, John has gone…

Meanwhile, feeling he and Anna have drifted apart since Faye arrived, Eddie decides it's time for a grand gesture and drops to one knee. Stunned, will Anna accept his proposal?

Elsewhere, Frank returns to the factory with purpose and has a little 'chat' with Sean; Jeff stuns Sally with a surprise Paris break in a bid to score points off Kevin; Sean plans to visit Dylan over Easter; and Kevin wonders if he's lost Sally for good.

----------


## alan45

> Maria talks to the police. Explaining why she's taken so long to report the incident, she reveals that Carla initially stopped her. Later, Frank's stunned as the police arrive at Underworld and arrest him. 
> 
> At the station, Carla's also questioned, while Maria admits to Sean that Frank tried to rape her. As Frank protests his innocence, Carla provides a character reference for him. Will Maria get the outcome she so desperately wants?


Could someone please explain to me how what Frank did was attempted rape. FFS it wasnt even an indecent assault.

----------


## tammyy2j

I wonder how Maria would act if Frank had actually raped or attempted to rape her

----------


## layla

I never thought that he tried to rape her. Maria has took this to far, its all in her head.
 If every man who mad a bad judgement then stopped when told no. Is accused of rape the courts would be full.

----------


## Dazzle

I remember when the "attempted rape" had yet to happen, reading in the spoilers that the cast and crew had a hard time filming it because it was so "graphic".  This leads me to believe that a lot more was filmed, but not shown because it was considered inappropriate for early evening viewing.  

That would explain the gap between what we saw and what Maria believes happened.  

Is my memory correct, or am I thinking of something else?

----------


## lizann

Are Chris and Frank staying around full time?

----------


## Perdita

Spoiler posted 11 Feb 2011:


Coronation Street's upcoming sex attack scenes were so "graphic" they reduced Samia Smith to tears.

The actress - whose alter-ego Maria Connor is subject to a brutal assault by new businessman Frank Foster (Andrew Lancel) when she attempts to land a big deal for her boss Carla Connor (Alison King) - admitted even the crew were "flinching" while the scenes were being shot.

She explained: "It's all been very dramatic. It was pretty tough and there have been plenty of tears. The way the director shot it is quite graphic. Even the crew were flinching a bit because they didn't like to see me being treated like that. I had to fight Andrew off - and he's quite strong is Andrew!

"He's so lovely though and it was tough for him, too. It was the first day we had actually worked together and I'd only met him briefly before. Then the second scene we filmed was Frank trying to sexually assault Maria."

Despite the tough time Maria has gone through during her years on Coronation Street - including being widowed after just eight months of marriage, bedding her husband's killer and giving birth to a stillborn baby - Samia thinks it would be "boring" to play a happy character.

She added: "I trust the writers. I can't complain at what I'm given because it's always really challenging. The trials and tribulations have been really interesting to play and it would get boring if she was always happy." 


 :Searchme:   What they showed certainly was no assault, if they they have cut scenes, they have cut too much.  To explain Maria reporting this to the police, they should have done it similar to Derek and Lisa in Emmerdale, show a traumatised Maria, not her running off without Frank even attempting to stop her.   :Wal2l:   What is happening to Corrie scripts lately  :Sad:

----------

Dazzle (13-04-2011)

----------


## lizann

Emmerdale really handled Lisa's rape storyline very well from the script to the acting all well done - I expected the Corrie rape to be the same but it wasnt

----------


## Dazzle

Thanks for proving my memory correct, Perdy  :Smile: 

I agree with you that it sounds like they cut too much out of the attempted rape scene, so we're left wondering what all the fuss is about.

----------


## Siobhan

Are they doing what hollyoaks did or it will only come out as a memory or something in the courtcase or at the police station when Maria talks to the police??

----------


## alan45

The way it was shown showed Frank stop as soon as Maria told him to.

----------

